# Benefits im entitled too as a single mum with 2 kids??



## MyFirstNoodle

Im writing on behalf of my aunt. 

She has two kids 8 and 3 and wants to know what Benefits she's emtitled too. 

She is a single mum, Lives privately rented with Housing benefit paying SOME of her rent. 

She gets income support, Child benefit and child tax credit but wants to know how much in total everyone receives. Also if theres free school meals, grants ect she is entitled too. 

I would be really grateful for any replies.

Many thanks :hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Im not 100% on this but she should check out entitledto.com or something like that. Though she should qualify for free school meals and school uniform grants don't think there is much else she can get sorry!


----------



## Laura2919

I think if she works then thats about all she and if she is a single person she should get 25% off her council tax.


----------



## Laura2919

I think she gets all she can not working


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm assuming she has a part time job? I'm a single mum on income support, and I get all of my private rent, and my council tax paid. Unless her rent is more than the local housing allowance for the area she lives in or she ahs more bedrooms than she 'needs'. She only 'needs' 2 bedrooms as far as housing benefit are concerned.
income support entitles you to free school meals, but I think they scrapped the school uniform grants a while ago. You can also claim community care grants from jobcentre plus, for things like domestic appliances that you just can't afford outright, you do have to pay it back, but it's interest free and they only take a small amount out of your benefit each week.


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Thanks everyone. She doesnt work part time as the little one only goes to preschool until 12pm and then she has to get the 8 year old from school at 3pm. Theres no jobs that she could do between 9am (after kids are dropped to schools) - 12pm thanks for the advice xx:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

MyFirstNoodle said:


> Thanks everyone. She doesnt work part time as the little one only goes to preschool until 12pm and then she has to get the 8 year old from school at 3pm. Theres no jobs that she could do between 9am (after kids are dropped to schools) - 12pm thanks for the advice xx:hugs:

In which case, she should get her full rent and council tax paid for her, assuming she has a 2 bedroom house with rent thats within the local housing allowance. (the work out housing allowance by taking the average price of the same size properties in that area each month)

If she has a 3bed, they'll only pay whatever the housing allownace is for a 2bed in her area, and she'll have to find the extra herself.


----------



## purpledahlia

If the children are boy and girl she is entitled to a 3 bed, And community care grants dont need to be re-payed, they are grants. I think its budgeting loan your thinking of? community care grants are VERY hard to get, and litterally mainly for kids coming out of care. I applied as a single person furnishing a 2 bed flat including appliances and didnt even get it! luckily someone gave me a washing machine and fridge, thats how hard they are to get! but yeh, same sex children expected to share a room, different sex i think only share up to 5 then it moves to a 3 bed entitlement


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ah yes, sorry budgeting loan is what I meant!

As for the bedrooms, maybe its different in other areas, but in my area she wouls only be entitled to 2 bedrooms, regardless of sex. The sex only makes a difference once one turns 16 which is stupid! 
I have an 11 year old boy, an 8 year old girl and a 6 year old boy, and even once the baby is here, I am still only entitled to a 3 bedrrom house! 
The rules used to be that same sex children could share until one was 10 and different sex children could share until one was 6, but thats all been scrapped now!


----------



## purpledahlia

god thats baad! i suppose 2 kids to a room isnt the end of the world tho, less space to tidy up hahaha


----------



## Ju_bubbs

It is bad! Not so bad if children are similar ages, but its a right pain for me with the boys having such a gap and the girl wanting a girlie room! At the moment I have my daughter sharing with my youngest son, coz they go to bed at 7 and 8, and my eldest son doesn't go to bed til about 9.30 and has his mates up in his room in the eves playing xbox and things! no iddea where the baby is gunna sleep as I cant even fit a carry cot in any of the rooms let alone a cot! lol


----------

